# Windows drivers for Tivo branded wireless adapter?



## khaosanroad (May 29, 2007)

Are there any drivers that would allow me to use the Tivo wireless adapter on my desktop to connect to my network?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Nope. Maybe you could compile your own?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

Da Goon said:


> Nope. Maybe you could compile your own?


That would make a lot of people happy as this question is asked frequently.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

everything I needed came with my tivo wireless unit. All I did was plug it into the tivo and go into the tivo network set up.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

SNJpage1 said:


> everything I needed came with my tivo wireless unit. All I did was plug it into the tivo and go into the tivo network set up.


  
Right, for using it with the TiVo. 
As posted above, the OP is trying to use the TiVo adapter with his DESKTOP.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You need sources, and being it is a Broadcom chip in there, it would be hard. Or you could find a commercial PC adapter with the same chipset and use its driver, but I doubt you'd find one.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

I take it he has an extra tivo wireless adapter and wants to use it. I wouldnt buy a tivo unit for connecting desktop since other makes are a lot cheaper.


----------

